# Nigerian goats heat cycles?



## PattySh (May 8, 2011)

Are Nigerians constantly in heat? Seems one doe in the herd we just bought had kids in Dec and is expecting again.  So 2 of the does are pregnant and the one with 4 week old kids (? bit of a question as to age) hopefully is not (or is that possible). The buck was never removed from the does. How often do they cycle?


----------



## TigerLilly (May 8, 2011)

They cycle roughly every 21 days or so and are NOT seasonal breeders. This means they are 'good to go' all year long.
If you have doelings with a buck around, they will need to be kept separate; the buck will try & could succeed at some point.
Likewise, if any of the kidds are bucklings, they will start early trying to impregnate whatever they can catch standing still...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 8, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Are Nigerians constantly in heat?


 It seems that way until you're trying to get one of them bred!   Yes, they cycle year round and if they shared a pen with a buck it's a safe bet they're all bred.


----------



## lilhill (May 8, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> PattySh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## PattySh (May 8, 2011)

Every 21 days huh! That's what I suspected . Well quite obvious that one is due anytime and the one that gave birth in Dec looks pregnant again. Wondering now about the one with 4 week old kids, probably pregnant too    Oh well at least it will be warm out and not in the middle of winter when they deliver. Have them quaranteened so may be a couple of days before we can take the boys out but I think the damage is all done as I suspect the 3 girls are all bred! This was a spontaneous purchase got the call yesterday they needed a home and within a couple hours they were here and we were trimming feet. Beautiful goats, what's a few more!The man intended on returning them to his sister but she passed away last month. We had mentioned when buying Rocky if he needed a home for them we were interested in a doe or 2, well we got the package deal lol.


----------



## PattySh (May 8, 2011)

LOL I hope Dublin (the little NIgi buck) enjoyed his harem, he will be seperated asap lol and buddying up with my buck and wether!!!


----------

